# The Good, The Bad and The Ugly Seminar



## Mark Jakabcsin (Mar 22, 2004)

The Good, the Bad And the Ugly Seminar June 11th, 12th & 13th
Featuring Jim King, Sonny Puzikas, Emmanuel Manolakakis and Dean Stewart. 16 hours of training.
Location: Shochoh Martial Arts
15905 Brookway Dr, Huntersville, NC 28078
Contact: Dean Stewart at 704-895-1070 or info@systema-nc.com
Cost: $150 includes lunch on Saturday and Sunday!
The seminar is limited to 30 participants.


----------



## Clive (May 10, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, who was the good, who was the bad and who was the ugly? :redeme:


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (May 18, 2004)

Follownig is an update for The Good, Bad and Ugly Systema Seminar. 
Featuring Jim King, Sonny Puzikas, Emmanuel Manolakakis and Dean Stewart. 16 hours of training!
Friday June 11 
7 to 9pm Dean - relaxing thru movement & breathing 

Saturday June 12 
9am to 11am Jim - learning to read and manipulate an opponent's shape through contact. 
11am to 1pm Emmanuel-Ground Survival 
1pm to 1:30 Lunch 
1:30pm to 3:30pm Sonny-Leg work/Russian Exercises
3:30 to 5:30pm Dean Stewart-hostage release 

Sunday June 13 
12pm to 2pm Sonny-Personal Protection 
2pm to 4pm Jim-Surviving against a wall/obstacle (Detailed work--strikes, kicks, grabs while standing, sitting, etc, from facing or reversed positions 
4pm to 6pm Emmanuel-Mass Attack 

Location: Shochoh Martial Arts 
15905 Brookway Dr, Huntersville, NC 28078 

Contact: Dean Stewart at 704-895-1070 or info@systema-nc.com 

Cost: $150 includes lunch on Saturday and Sunday! 

The seminar is limited to 30 participants. 

Lodging suggestion: Guest can call Candlewood Suites at 704-895-3434 and ask for Shochoh Martial Art rate. Hotel is in walking distance from the school.

mark j.

ps. Clive, you'd have to attend to find out. Although I don't think Jim or Sonny would qualify for the Good......unless it (The Good) is refering to their Systema.


----------



## Furtry (May 20, 2004)

Emanuel is defiantly the looker in that crowed. Sonny and Jim are a toss up for the ugly nomination


----------



## Clive (May 21, 2004)

Do you mean bad in the Michael Jackson sense?

OOwww :2pistols:


----------



## dean stewart (May 30, 2004)

FYI- The Good, the bad and the ugly seminar does not reflect the physical appearance of the instructors. How ever I wish to name the seminar The Good, the bad, the ugly and the guy who promoted it. This will keep me out of this intense contest of pinning the name on the instructor. 

  In all seriousness if youre interested in making the seminar, its almost full. 

Please dont aggravate Sonny as the ugly one! He is the good one. Thats what he told me, for what its worth.


----------



## Clive (May 31, 2004)

:lookie:


----------



## dean stewart (Jun 3, 2004)

:CTF: Candlewood suites has no Vacancy. Please call Sleep Inn and ask for the "SMA" rate. $59.46 per night, single or double.

The seminar's new name is The good, the Bad and the Nice guy. Not to offend anyone. 

 %-} Sonny is that better?


----------

